# The cost of a retired breeding female mini



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Often it is just the cost of the spay surgery. Sometimes, breeders will ask for money. I guess it depends. Getting a mature, well trained, well-socialized Mini is priceless. With any retired dog, though, I would want to see it had been socialized with a variety of people and in a variety of situations. 

If you are thinking about getting a retired breeder, leash that girl up and hit the town. See how she does.


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

I have a retired champion. She's a joy to live with.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Thank you for the responses. Once we move and get settled, I will seriously start looking.


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

I have had 2 retired toys, and have placed some from the same breeder with clients of mine. This breeder chose the dogs for the people according to needs and personality. They are all wonderful to live with, and fit in perfectly in their homes. My Reece is our current girl, she was 3 when we got her. The only cost was spay and teeth cleaning. I love it.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Reesmom said:


> I have had 2 retired toys, and have placed some from the same breeder with clients of mine. This breeder chose the dogs for the people according to needs and personality. They are all wonderful to live with, and fit in perfectly in their homes. My Reece is our current girl, she was 3 when we got her. The only cost was spay and teeth cleaning. I love it.


Excellent. Sounds like a great idea. I'll just have to be sure the dog loves children!!! Sounds like a win/win for everyone!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Did either of you change the dog's name when you got them? I've read here that it is no big deal.


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

No, I kept her name. A few years ago we took in a stray who is pretty old and we named him and he's very happy with his new name. I am sure it would be okay to change the name.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Skye said:


> Did either of you change the dog's name when you got them? I've read here that it is no big deal.


We changed Jasper's name and he had no problems at all. I started by calling him by his former name + Jasper, then dropping the former name after about a week. I tested his old name a few weeks ago and he didn't even turn his head my way.


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

They've all had their names changed. Though I love the breeder dearly, we don't have the same taste in names. No problems at all. I did try to shorten it or keep it close to the same sound. Some of the others changed it totally. All is well.

The hardest part was the few days it took for the dogs to adjust. It is all I can do to drive away from her house with them. She loves them all so much. After we are home a few days, things settle down and all is well.


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

cbrand said:


> Getting a mature, well trained, well-socialized Mini is priceless.


AMEN to that! 

Absolutely NO pricetag on a dog like that (add in fully health tested too)

It's a route I would seriously consider taking again.


----------



## rjen (Apr 7, 2010)

Name changes don't seem to bother dogs. I've done lots of rescue where the dogs name was a mystery and they all adjusted with no problem. Look how many nick names our dogs have.


----------



## Sadie Girl (Jun 17, 2010)

Sadie's been with me for three weeks now and is a retired breeding mom. I paid what I presume was the cost of the spay, although it wasn't presented to me as such. She's a dear.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Sadie Girl said:


> Sadie's been with me for three weeks now and is a retired breeding mom. I paid what I presume was the cost of the spay, although it wasn't presented to me as such. She's a dear.


How old is Sadie? She is beautiful! If I can find a well socialized one that is great with kids, this seems like a great answer for me!


----------



## Sadie Girl (Jun 17, 2010)

Kitsu's Sadie Lady 'n Black is 5 years old. She had her second and last litter the end of March. I was so lucky to have found her although it was a leap of faith to go to Missouri for a dog, right? I was prepared to make a u turn if it resembled a puppy mill, but the kennel was immaculate and obviously well capitalized. She was raised in a family environment before her breeding career. I talked with the owner for a few months before getting her and in that period of time, she was taken back into the house from the kennel to polish up her house manners. She's appropriately cautious with strangers, but anyone who scratches her head becomes an instant friend. 

We had lunch at an outdoor seating in Zionsville, IN last week. I left her with my daughter while I ran an errand only to return and two women were examining her. One was pointing out the lovely long nose and commenting to her companion about how nice it was. Turns out she was a show judge. She didn't comment further as our food arrived, but at least her nose is nice. Right now, that lovely nose is smelling the liver with garlic powder for her obedience bait that's on the stove. 

So far her only problem is an owner who needs to remember that counters are no longer safe haven for ANY food. Last week's Pupperoni feast (yes, the entire bag!) won't be repeated.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I think rehoming a retired breeding dog when necessary is a huge bonus for the new owner(s). They have had socialization, obedience training or other discipline, health testing, yearly vet visits, and, in our case anyway, a whole lot of experience with the world. To get a dog with all of this for the price of spay/neuter is priceless as long as the dog is placed with a new family that suits their temperament. The dog gets to have a family to him/herself or maybe share with one other dog and to relax and enjoy the rest of their life with nothing but fun._


----------

